# Ramrod



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

I was given a Winchester X-150 earlier this year. I love the way it shoots, but I have a complaint and wonder if anyone has suggestions. The ramrod is exactly as long as the inside of the barrel making it sometimes awkward to get everything set tight and making it difficult to run a patch down the barrel (at least compared to my old hawken). I don't think I can get a longer rod because it won't fit under the barrel. Any suggestions?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an Winchester Apex and the ramrod has an extension that can unscrew and give it another 2 or 3 inches. See if yours has this as well, could be just enough to help you load and clean a lot easier.


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

Just about all inline gun ramrods are not good for cleaning unless you put extentions on them. Most of them are worthless as well for trying to load thru a crud ring - especially if you are in a hurry. What I have found the be the best and most painless and efficient is to use a fiberglass/plastic range rod which is a foot longer than the barrel for cleaning and using at the range to swab - you can get one for less than $30 and makes life a lot more simpler for cleaning/swabbing. I only use the rod on the gun for loading and have changed all my gun rods to the TC t-handle rod - lot easier to load with :wink: You could replace your current rod with a t-handle and put an extension on your old rod for cleaning. The extensions do make a weak link ( the screw comes out slghtly as you go up and down the barrel and will eventually break). If you are cleaning a really bad crud ring and get hung up - with the fiberglass you can actually put it on the ground/cement and pull that sucker out if it gets stuck - it is flexible enough to stand on it :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shoot a t/c and have simply bought a longer jag-about 3"long that gets in there really well. Or you could simply use the t-handle that adds 3-4" as well, right?


----------

